# Players needed in Chico, CA



## Uder (Jun 12, 2003)

Edit: Our Sunday game is full.


----------



## Uder (Jun 19, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Uder (Jun 28, 2003)

Bump for 2nd edit.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 17, 2003)

It would be nice to play, but it would require me to drive from Michigan


----------



## Uder (Jul 17, 2003)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> *It would be nice to play, but it would require me to drive from Michigan *




If you can make it that far, you get the comfy chair.


----------



## Atomics (Mar 18, 2004)

Any chance this game is still going?  And needs a player new to the area?


----------



## Uder (Mar 19, 2004)

Sure, drop me an e-mail.


----------



## Atomics (Mar 19, 2004)

Uder said:
			
		

> Sure, drop me an e-mail.




Mail sent.  Let me know if it doesn't show up.


----------

